

Ask HN: review my mattress startup - kbrower

I want to share a company I have been working with. The idea is that
by selling exclusively online we can offer a high end mattress for
less than anywhere else. We are also trying to simplify the mattress
buying experience by only offering 2 varieties of mattress: firm and
plush. I would love to get some feedback from HN people about the
site.
http://saatvamattress.com<p>Thanks!
======
robwgibbons
I don't mean to be a downer, but I think most people prefer to phyically test
mattresses before making a purchase.

